# cramping and discharge...



## nataliecakes

I've been cramping on and off all day today...it feels just the same as menstral cramps and also had a lot of white discharge. I know I'm probably getting worked up over nothing and that this is quite normal esp round about when AF would be due but I have got myself all worked up and keep running to the loo to check that I'm not bleeding. Has anyone else experienced this? 


Just need a bit reassurance....


----------



## seoj

This is VERY common hun... I had mild cramping off and on even before I knew I was prego. Then for weeks after that.. even some sharp pains occasionally. I've seen LOTS of posts about this on BNB and when I asked my doc they said it was a very common complaint in early pregnancy. You'll even have some different pains down there in your 2nd trimester... 

I got to the point where I expected the cramping, so when it subsided a great deal THAT made me worry! lol. But ALL is just fine ;) Symptoms will come and go. 

This of it this way- it's your body preparing for the growing baby. Which is GOOD :) I also had very watery discharge for weeks- but then it changed to more pasty (sorry, TMI)- but this is pregnancy girl :) hehe. Enjoy!!!! 

And Congrats!!!!


----------



## nataliecakes

Thank you for your reply. I know that I am being paranoid. I am just too scared to get excited about this pregnancy and every ache and pain is sending me into a state of panic. 

Congratulations back to you!!!!


----------



## seoj

I know it's hard not to worry hun... but with each passing week and each scan you get that will just ease your mind... it really didn't HIT me HIT me, lol, till we saw the baby moving this week... at first, it was SO surreal... like someone was going to jump out and yell "JUST JOKING" at any moment! lol. Just wait till the sickness or some other pregnancy symptom kicks in... then it becomes more "real" hehe

Best of luck to a H&H 9 mos!!!!


----------



## xheartsx

Hiya, i've been getting the exact same thing. Cramping and white discharge. I'm glad i'm not the only one worrying every two minutes about bleeding. I was just in tesco, and had to leave my trolley mid-aisle because i thought i was bleeding, but nothing! It's playing tricks on me. 

I'm also having sharp pains tonight, so i'm glad to hear that's normal too. x


----------



## Sweedot

I'm 4 weeks one day and have been cramping for several days, with sharp pains on my right side like someone is poking me with a needle.

Naturally I called my midwife straight away, she told me it was normal...

Also had some discharge, feel like af is going to come any second.


----------



## mainemumtobe

Hi there - you are not alone. I am about 7 weeks and have been having some cramping and grayish discharge off and on. I am absolutely petrified that something is wrong and am running to the bathroom every five minutes to see if I am bleeding. I am just so scared. I don't see my OB for the first time until next week - it is going to be a loooooong 9 days. Good luck to you. xxoo


----------



## EllieNation

Hi guys,

I've been havin some cramping too!! 5wk here!! And more discharge than usual, but mine has a very very pale yellowish tinge. I've been told that's within normal perameters so I'm trying to pay it no heed ....

But you DO feel surprisingly wet at times ... You can almost 'feel' it leaking out !!!

TMI?!

So I'm not shocked by the abandoned trolley story one bit!!! 

Also the cramps seem to get worse after a BM?? 

Go figure ...


----------



## pooh_bear

I am so relieved to see this thread as the discharge thing combined with cramps is SO worrying. I've had alot which GP said was thrush but panicked at the weekend when it had pinkish bloody streaks in it! After an internal the doctor said it was def thrush symptoms and nothing sinister. It really made me panic though.

EllieNation - I really feel that leaky feeling at time which is awful as you just have to rush to a bathroom and make sure it isn't blood. I even started using liners as there was so much discharge (sorry for awful TMI) but it seems to have calmed down a bit. I still get it now and again but less so.

It is reassuring to know you aren't the only one with this. Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## EllieNation

pooh_bear said:


> I am so relieved to see this thread as the discharge thing combined with cramps is SO worrying. I've had alot which GP said was thrush but panicked at the weekend when it had pinkish bloody streaks in it! After an internal the doctor said it was def thrush symptoms and nothing sinister. It really made me panic though.
> 
> EllieNation - I really feel that leaky feeling at time which is awful as you just have to rush to a bathroom and make sure it isn't blood. I even started using liners as there was so much discharge (sorry for awful TMI) but it seems to have calmed down a bit. I still get it now and again but less so.
> 
> It is reassuring to know you aren't the only one with this. Good Luck everyone xx

I've been all about the liners for over a week now!!!!!


----------



## helski

I cant tell you how relieved I am reading this post. Whilst we were trying to conceive the CM was good as it helped me figure out when I was most fertile, now I panic when I feel it. To be honest I feel more pre-menstrual than pregnant!


----------



## abbynow

Hi all,
i'm just looking for some answers. i'm new here :)

My last period was on the 29th of March and my hubby and i did the dance on the 10th of april which worked out to be my most fertile day.
I started cramping 2 days later. some where so bad i started having back aches.
So now it's on and off for the last 7 days. My period is not due till the 26th of April. i did a test at the doctors which was negative. He said it might be too soon since i have about 9 days till my next one. yesterday, i started to get wet and then comes the white pasty discharge. i'm completely confused.

Please shed some light into this for me as i really hope i'm pregnant.

Thanks
Abby


----------



## Songbird87

I wont know officially if i'm prego til next week (too soon to test) but i have a fair few of the symptoms - its been a rough few weeks - i am also getting the cramping and discharge and i'm glad i came across this post. I have had so much discharge lately i too have had to be on the liners and ye i can totally relate that it does get really wet down there sometimes (sorry to be graphic). I'm glad its not just me.


----------



## Cherrybump

nataliecakes said:


> I've been cramping on and off all day today...it feels just the same as menstral cramps and also had a lot of white discharge. I know I'm probably getting worked up over nothing and that this is quite normal esp round about when AF would be due but I have got myself all worked up and keep running to the loo to check that I'm not bleeding. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> 
> Just need a bit reassurance....

Thank god you posted this. I'm also getting this to. :( but i was trying not to freak out about the discharge :( i'll read on a see what about people say 

and congrats to you hun xx


----------

